# infotainment cannot display non alphabet characters?



## yayau (Apr 18, 2018)

I put some chinese mp3 on sd cards. All names are displayed as square boxes. The system cannot display UTF-8 type characters?


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

Same issue here. Now using Android auto and it does support multiple languages. I guess Apple carplay also works. 

No idea if dealer has language packs for this system.


----------



## davidzhou68000 (Dec 2, 2018)

yayau said:


> I put some chinese mp3 on sd cards. All names are displayed as square boxes. The system cannot display UTF-8 type characters?


Hi yayau, don't know if you ever resolved this. I found same issue on a 2018 Passat S which has a 'Composition Colour' head unit'). I found a temporary workaround: while the headunit (the radio) still displays all MP3 tags as squares, on the MFD (dashboard), if you shift one panel so it displays the audio currently playing, the Chinese characters actually displayed correctly.

I believe this is a unicode issue on the head unit only. I have called both VW dealers and VW North American's help line. They don't have a firmware update to resolve this issue, unfortunately.


----------



## chovan (Dec 28, 2018)

Same issue here. My Beetle can display some characters on the dashboard. But my Atlas can't display any Chinese characters either on dashboard or head unit.


----------

